# Real Job or Real Scam?



## Addison (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been looking for summer work and have applied to jobs in my city and the neighboring city. I've also applied to online jobs. the problem there is there's no telling which ones are real or fake. 

I got a response from RealWritingJobs, which sounds too good to be true. Not just the pay but also that I'll be doing some opinion writing. 

If anyone has experience with this company, please tell me so I can stop worrying. 

Thanks.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 4, 2013)

As far as I know, the site provides leads you can follow up on to get writing jobs. The pay sites like that cite is usually a best-case scenario and rare (for example, I once made $150 for an article that took me an hour to write, but it was months before a similar opportunity came along. A site like this will tell you that you can make up to $150/hr, or something like that, based on that single instance).

The site isn't a scam in that they're doing what they say, so far as I know, but keep in mind that as a general rule you won't be anywhere near the high end of the pay range these places cite.


----------



## teacup (Jun 4, 2013)

Just googled "is realwritingjobs.com legitimate" and it came up with a lot of things saying it was a scam.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's a link to a review: 

Real Writing Jobs Reviews


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 4, 2013)

One life lesson I've learned:

When it sounds too good to be true...it isn't.


----------



## Addison (Jun 4, 2013)

:spin:

You guys are making me dizzy. 

Does anyone know of any sites or...anything that is a good source for freelance gigs?


----------



## Jess A (Jun 4, 2013)

You may find this recent Mythic thread useful:

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/8538-writing-jobs.html


----------



## Firekeeper (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish I knew of some. I'd love to offer my services as a writer, fantasy isn't the only thing I can do I can also do journalistic works as well. But I don't know of any resources to help you find such jobs. I checked into realwritingjobs.com but it costs like...50 bucks to use. 

If I had money to pay to look for jobs, I wouldn't need the jobs. I refuse to pay to look for work, for one thing I don't have the money.


----------



## Jess A (Jun 4, 2013)

Look into music magazines and other review magazines. A lot of them are work experience though - I see you are after pay, but getting writing experience is important too. Some might even pay. I can't offer any examples as I am not in America. Look for restaurant review sites as well.

You can also come up with story ideas and pitch them to magazine and online editors. To do this you need to know the market and what gaps there are, or how you can advance a running story/theme/subject (e.g. climate change, refugees, genetically modified crops, vaccinations). You can do profile pieces on people, health and fitness, current affairs stuff, photography/wildlife stuff - list is endless. Be willing to write -anything-. My knowledge is in journalism so I can't help with fiction.

Often it takes a while to put lengthy stories together, but some types take little more than an hour plus some research, as Steerpike mentioned. 

Check out that thread as well, because some Mythic members put some writing websites on there. Someone mentioned a blog that pays for blog entries. Pretty cool.


----------

